# atlantic.net $1/mo cloud?



## joshuatly (Oct 1, 2014)

Just read this at techcrunch, any comment?

http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/30/atlantic-net-launches-0-99month-ssd-based-vps-hosting-service/

256MB of RAM, 10GB of SSD storage, 1TB of outbound bandwidth 

Not too bad IMO. But personally havent heard of them. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 1, 2014)

> But personally havent heard of them. Anyone have any experience with them?


They've been around 20 years, they have 35 employees, they have big corporate clients like Samsung and Kia Motors, they're HIPAA and SSAE 16 compliant,  They also have a 99.95% SLA and do issue credits if the SLA isn't met. tl;dr they're an established host and the 99 cents KVM is a good deal..

network: http://bgp.he.net/AS6364

If anyone is ordering these they do require telephone verification and as of last night they were placing a one per customer limit on the $0.99 servers (no per customer limits on the higher priced plans).  Torrents, TOR,  streaming, and CDNs are prohibited.

Here's another article on the 99 cents plan: http://www.informationweek.com/cloud/platform-as-a-service/atlanticnet-challenges-amazon-with-cheap-cloud-server/d/d-id/1316135?


----------



## drmike (Oct 1, 2014)

Compelling offer but scant on details.  DC info lacking, virtualization lacking, etc.

20 Pullman Ct, Scarborough,
Ontario M1X 1E4, Canada    

= Peer1 datacenter....

They don't own the DC, but are prominent company there.

In Atlantic's order process:

"Please note that in order to protect the integrity of our cloud, Atlantic.Net verifies phone and other contact information prior to account activation. Please be certain to provide a working phone number where you can be reached in order to avoid delays in the account creation process."


----------



## drmike (Oct 1, 2014)

I should also note they seem to NOT accept PayPal.   Real cards only.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 1, 2014)

drmike said:


> Compelling offer but scant on details.  DC info lacking, virtualization lacking, etc.
> 
> 20 Pullman Ct, Scarborough,
> 
> ...


The virtualization is KVM.

Orlando DC (owned) : https://www.atlantic.net/orlando-data-center-florida/

Dallas is Telx, https://www.atlantic.net/dallas-data-center-texas/

Toronto Cogeeco (Peer1): https://www.atlantic.net/toronto-canada-data-center/

InfiniBand case study on Atlantic.net's cloud platform: http://www.mellanox.com/related-docs/case_studies/CS_Atlantic.Net.pdf


----------



## yomero (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, both my credit and debit cards were declined and no idea why. Maybe I should not try them... Maybe they should implement another payment gateway ¬¬


----------



## sv01 (Oct 1, 2014)

yomero said:


> Well, both my credit and debit cards were declined and no idea why. Maybe I should not try them... Maybe they should implement another payment gateway ¬¬


ask them why they decline your CC


----------



## mojeda (Oct 1, 2014)

drmike said:


> I should also note they seem to NOT accept PayPal.   Real cards only.


I used my paypal card, is that cheating?


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

mojeda said:


> I used my paypal card, is that cheating?


That's funny  Did they accept that and we have purchase success?

Anyone managed to actually buy from Atlantic?  Impressions so far with their services?


----------



## mojeda (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes I was accepted and have one of their .99 cent servers. It took I think over 30 minutes to provision.

I have not done anything on it yet.


----------



## mikeyur (Oct 2, 2014)

I got mine yesterday. I wasn't required to go through phone verification for some reason.. maybe because I ordered late at night (north america time). They just sent me an email saying that the Canadian location was full and it would take 12-24 hours before they had more machines in place - and to email them back if I'll wait or want another location.

2 hours later I got notice that my VPS was provisioned


----------



## mojeda (Oct 2, 2014)

dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 3.81198 s, 282 MB/s


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-10-02 15:08:19--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[================================================>] 104,857,600 14.8M/s   in 6.8s

2014-10-02 15:08:26 (14.6 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


```
traceroute X.X.X.X
traceroute to X.X.X.X (X.X.X.X), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  X.X.X.X (X.X.X.X)  0.242 ms  0.357 ms  0.460 ms
 2  te0-0-2-1.nr11.b007549-0.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com (38.88.10.253)  0.718 ms  0.828 ms  0.910 ms
 3  154.24.21.37 (154.24.21.37)  28.319 ms  28.313 ms  28.380 ms
 4  te0-18-0-9.ccr41.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.81.33)  0.763 ms  0.866 ms  0.856 ms
 5  be2122.ccr21.mia01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.24.194)  14.860 ms  14.894 ms  15.233 ms
 6  be2054.ccr21.mia03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.80.42)  15.087 ms  15.062 ms  15.478 ms
 7  38.104.95.170 (38.104.95.170)  22.912 ms  23.025 ms  22.955 ms
 8  andc-abr-1-ten2-1.atlantic.net (209.208.2.206)  23.054 ms  22.889 ms  22.985 ms
 9  X.X.X.X (X.X.X.X)  22.984 ms  23.054 ms  23.029 ms
```
Trace route was done from a quickpacket server in atlanta. Atlantic server is in Orlando, FL.


----------

